# Graves' Disease/Hyperthyroid



## simplenester (May 4, 2012)

Hello I'm a 27y.o female recently diagnosed with all the above diseases/conditions. I started with severe watery diarrhea, causing profound dehydration. I was also very Tachycardic, my pulse was in the mid 130s. I was also very diaphoretic to the point where the sweat would soak up my clothes. I was getting very light headed as well. I was admitted in the hospital for 9days. The last time I had similar symptoms was in October of 2011 but they never officially diagnosed me with anything. In October of 2011 when they did an ultrasound of my thyroid it showed one nodule to the left. I underwent a needle-guided biopsy.

My pregnancy test always comes back positive and each time I know I am NOT. I was referred to an OBGYN in 2011 for follow-up who after running weekly serum pregnancy tests for two months dismissed without definitive diagnosis. When I was admitted in the hospital three weeks ago my serum pregnancy test was positive again even if a follow ultrasound showed no IUP (which of course I already knew) There are only two reasons for false pregnancy positives. One being a probability of ovarian tumors or cancer and the other being a cross reactivity between the thyroid hormone (TSH) and the pregnancy hormone (HCG). I'm not sure if it could be both. I had a pelvic/uterus and trans vaginal ultrasound to check for tumors and ithey all came back negative. However, am wondering if there is a more definitive test to check for ovarian tumors.

Now Hashimoto's indicates HYPOthyroidism. In my case in six months I've gone from having one left sided nodule on my thyroid from my last hospitalization in October of 2011 to four nodules on each side (both right and left) as shown by the thyroid ultrasound done during my last hospitalization three weeks ago. My hormones remain critical high even after taking Tapazole 40mg p.o daily for 3 weeks and Atenolol 50mg p.o daily. I do not have all my results infront of me as I post here but will post them later. However my anti-body tpo which the normal range is 0-9 mine is 2, 500. Anti-body tpo is the definitive test for Hashimoto's. However all my other thyroid sensitive tests are also critical high thus having Graves' disease. I was NOT aware I could have Hashimoto's and be Hyprethyroid at the same time. Is this possible? My endocrinologist who has 16yrs experience in this specialty told me she's never seen a case like mine. She keeps telling me everything about my case is "rare" I'm seeking a second opinion next Friday.

My symptoms remain the same. My diarrhea has stopped however I have anywhere from 10-15 episodes of loose stools everyday. If I do light chores like washing dishes I become very diaphoretic. When I sleep at night even with the windows open and fan on because of heat intolerance my heart still races. I'm worried am not getting better despite the medication high doses. I'm well aware medication can take a while to work. However, I also want to ensure am getting the care I should, all the tests run and all options explored to leave no stone unturned so to speak.

I apologize for the long post. I appreciate your time and assistance/advice in advance.

Thank you,
Simplenester


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't really help you, all I can say is my endo said I was critical as well, but unfortunately, it seems I'm allergic to methimazole.

I have read on here that there is something that you can swing from hyper to hypo, but I'm not sure how that is determined.

My TPO was above 2000 as well, but I was told it is Graves.


----------

